# Help my sponge cake and Genoese is always sticky on top and deflates!



## kikina (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok so I love baking and cooking and do all kinds and I'm pretty successful, but I can not for the life of me make mini sponge cakes in small mini popover pans or even a Genoese.

I beat the eggs a long time in my stand mixer 5-10 min till pale and fluffy, I have tried alternating , even whips up separated eggs. But the results are the same tops are very sticky almost like sugar caramilzed on top, they won't come out of a buttered tin, I don't know what I am doing wrong! Help please?


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Just a few things off the top of my head this morning as I am running out the door.

If a homemade cake has a sticky top crust, the following problems may have occurred:

The cake was stored while still warm.
The liquid might be over measured or too much sugar (as sugar is hydroscopic)
The cake was under-baked - the oven temperature was too low and/or the baking time was too short.
The air humidity was too high.

I have to run however, I can elaborate more on this later if needed. HTH a little /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Scratched pans can make a cake stick.

Have you tried lining with parchment paper?

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

If you are going to grease with butter you need to add a flour layer on top.

Better yet make your own bakers release.

Equal parts oil, veg shortening and flour.

Stir it up and paint the pans with a thin layer THEN put your parchment down.

Popover pans are too tall for cake techniques.

You will need a cupcake liner.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry...edit for snarkyness.

mimi


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

flipflopgirl said:


> If you are going to grease with butter you need to add a flour layer on top.
> 
> Better yet make your own bakers release.
> 
> ...


This is what I thought.

Any sponge or Genoise I've ever made was in a jelly roll pan never any thicker than 1/2 inch of batter.


----------



## kikina (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you for all the replies! 
So since I bake them in popover pans cuz I love mini everything and I always want to soak or wet them in a liquore too.

The problem has always been getting them out, so yes maybe I didn't bake them all the way ( didn't want them dark) and the non stick pan tend to darken them quickly so that could be. 

When I was removing them this time they looked good on top but when they came out the bottom had all shrunk so maybe a sponge cake is too soft and also you are right it is hard to grease and flour them, got the butter in but hard time flour them!

I ended up switching recipes to " cake boss spong cake" it is a heavier dough and thicker than a traditional one, but since I soak them those turned out okay. 

I just wanted to master the Genoese and sponge I may try it in a traditional pan or jelly roll and see.
But thanks again to you all!
Gloria


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Take some pictures and show off your finished product to us. We love to see what people create! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------

